# Timely filing



## PLAIDMAN (Nov 29, 2012)

Does anyone know if secondary payors follow Medicare's filing limit???

does it have to be a true supplement or any commercial secondary?

Do you know of any documentation regarding this?

THANK YOU!!


----------



## blipps (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello,

I believe that secondary payers have their own timely filing rules outlined in their own contracts.  They are not bound to keep the same requirements as Medicare.


----------



## rthames052006 (Nov 29, 2012)

I've actually researched this in my area and found that most true supplemental carriers allow 1 yr but you'd want to verify this in your location.


----------



## rthames052006 (Nov 29, 2012)

PLAIDMAN said:


> Does anyone know if secondary payors follow Medicare's filing limit???
> 
> does it have to be a true supplement or any commercial secondary?
> 
> ...



As for documentation regarding this, you'd find it as the other poster said in your contract with the carrier and I've also found some carriers have this info posted on their website as well.


----------

